# Need info on another Euro(?) oddball



## udallcustombikes (Oct 11, 2010)

I picked up this D.H.S. New Sensui over the weekend and I can find nothing about it. Anyone help?













Drop stand and rod actuated band brake




Fender Ornament


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 11, 2010)

Take the chainring cover off, I'd bet the maker's name is in the chainring, like the JC Higgins and BSA lightweights are. I have to agree with someone who commented over on RRB that it looks Asian.


----------



## udallcustombikes (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, Adam, I will pull it when I get home. The parts that I have looked closely at all have DHS stamped on them. My first impression was an India built bike, but the only DHS I could find on like was a company in Austria. I could find nothing on them prior to 1996 though.


----------

